# Two sides to the Big Dog's tale..



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Two sides to the Big Dog's tail..*

Depending on who you ask Glenn Robinson is either out with severe ankle and elbow injuries, or he's tanking things.

Here are two articles released today, one is a general release, the other is a commentary by everyone's favorite Stephen A. Smith.



> HICAGO -- Glenn Robinson may sit out the entire season because of an ankle injury, Philadelphia 76ers coach Jim O'Brien said Friday.
> 
> Robinson, earning more than $12 million in the final year of his contract, has been on the injured list all season with left ankle tendinitis and a sore elbow.
> 
> "I don't anticipate seeing him at all," O'Brien said. "He said he is incapable of playing. My understanding is that his ankles are incapable of carrying him on the court."


LINK



> Just days ago, right around the time his team was regressing from mediocre to pathetic, Jim O'Brien wasn't interested in letting sleeping dogs lie. So he went to the "Big Dog" on his roster, Glenn Robinson, and asked the 76ers' resident $12 million man to earn a portion of his paycheck. Offered him a starting job and significant minutes to raise - if not change - his profile. Only to get rejected.
> 
> Again.
> 
> ...


 LINK


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Man, it's a shame Big Dog is going out like this, and make no mistake, his NBA career is over.

The reason this sucks is, he's going to be remembered as a lazy, selfish cancer, when he should be remembered for what he did in his prime. For being one of the best scorers in the NBA, making the All-Star game three times, leading the Bucks to within one bucket of the NBA Finals, being the best player in college basketball at Purdue. People compare Carmelo to him and think it's an insult, but Carmelo would be very fortunate to have the career that Big Dog had.

Does anyone remember that NCAA Tournament game against Kansas? I'm going to go find an article about it, because it was unbelievable.



> *Robinson's roar heard above all*
> 
> by MARK BRADLEY
> 
> ...


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> Man, it's a shame Big Dog is going out like this, and make no mistake, his NBA career is over.
> 
> The reason this sucks is, he's going to be remembered as a lazy, selfish cancer, when he should be remembered for what he did in his prime. For being one of the best scorers in the NBA, making the All-Star game three times, leading the Bucks to within one bucket of the NBA Finals, being the best player in college basketball at Purdue. People compare Carmelo to him and think it's an insult, but Carmelo would be very fortunate to have the career that Big Dog had.
> ...


Thanks for the article, Big Dog could've been a lot better than he was in his prime. In college he was just amazing to watch. When people compare Carmelo to him (they do have similar builds and games) I understand it to a point, but let's face it Robinson was a way better player than Carmelo when he was 20.

And yeah, Big Dog's career is over. What's sad is he could've played for years longer for the veterans minimum, if he only played good soldier this year. Wait, I take that back, I wouldn't be shocked to see Isiah give him a flyer next season.


----------



## chewgum (Nov 3, 2004)

Big Dog's career as a central player is over, but there will probably a few teams out there who might give him the midlevel, and even more willing to give him the vet min. What is sad is that once he leaves Philly, he might finally realize that he is no longer a dominant player and be happy to take on a supporting role (and be productive) for a title contender. But in the mean time, I guess the Sixers will write his welfare checks!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chewgum</b>!
> Big Dog's career as a central player is over, but there will probably a few teams out there who might give him the midlevel, and even more willing to give him the vet min. What is sad is that once he leaves Philly, he might finally realize that he is no longer a dominant player and be happy to take on a supporting role (and be productive) for a title contender. But in the mean time, I guess the Sixers will write his welfare checks!


Nope. This is is Big Dog's last year in the NBA. Expect him to be blacklisted from the league like many others. He doesn't care though and would probably rather get paid his full cash, rather than risk getting an injury. If he wanted to play basketball anymore, he would have accepted the buyout (which still would have been stupid if I was him). 

I'll be shocked if Robinson is playing NBA basketball next year or ever again. Like I said in the preseason. This was inevitable, once he wasn't traded.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

*big puppy*

First of all, everyone from the front office to the coach should've forseen puppy dog's cancerous presence on the team at the start of the season. It's all Coach Obie's fault, he shouldv'e just started him at the beginning of the season. He was obviously healthy in the preseason. Now he mysteriously has 2 bad ankles?This is the lineup that I envisioned at the start of the season which some analyst predicted the Sixers would win the Atlantic with:

SF- G. Robinson
PF- K.Thomas
C. - S. Dalembert
PG- A. Iverson
SG- W. Green/ A. Iguodala

But now, after reading the article, I'd just rather cut our losses and let Big Puppy walk. Buy him out and be done w/ it. That guy has no plans on playing for us again this season. NO team will trade for him or his big contract...


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

his contract is expiring


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

I think that he should have been given a chance at the beginning of the season to start.

Run some iso plays for him, get him some points, make him a tradeable commodity. Right now what value does he have, other than his contract? What team is going to trade for a guy that has bum ankles? I'm not sure his situation was handled correctly by Obie and BK.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Big Dog is not going to accept a buyout period. He will not be playing basketball in the NBA next year, what would make him accept a buyout? Nothing.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Billy King is a Stiff of a GM and Obie I dont feel is the best coach for this team. Glenn Robinson was potentially a major trade piece, not now because of the Individual that is Billy King.


----------

